# What year is this Litespeed Tuscany?



## ZachUA

This is the only picture I have at the moment and I don't have access to the bike right now since it's not in my possession. The gentleman selling says it's a 2005 or 2006, but he's not sure. The 2006 pictured in the litespeed catalog has red stickers. The 2004 Tuscany has yellow stickers and the litespeed sticker spans almost the whole downtube (in the 2004 catalog). I can't find a pdf for the 2005 catalog. 

The bike I'm looking at has yellow stickers that are shorter with more of a retro looking font. Any idea what yr model this might be:


----------



## blitespeed

Litespeed - Decals, Road Bike, Tuscany
This may be helpful?


----------



## blitespeed

I notice the tapered head tube, which was changed/ discontinued at some point. Not sure when. A useful clue?


----------



## ZachUA

blitespeed said:


> I notice the tapered head tube, which was changed/ discontinued at some point. Not sure when. A useful clue?


I didn't notice that it had a tapered head tube when I looked at it last weekend. Also, it has a carbon fork that is painted silver at the top and then fades to bare carbon with clear coat. I haven't seen any picture of a tuscany with this fork. I have seen a few pics of a similar fork that is yellow at top and then fades to carbon (or black, can't tell for sure).


----------



## ZachUA

According to the decal set those decals are 2002. I'm hoping that they just replaced the decals with the wrong year because I made an offer on the bike on Saturday based on it being an 06 model and then last night discovered that the 06's had red decals.

I found this picture of a tuscany with what looks like the same fork. It definitely has the same decals on the top and down tubes. I can't find any info on what year this particular bike is, though. The owner posted some photos on the forum so maybe I can register in the forum and pm him.


----------



## blitespeed

*Great bike*



ZachUA said:


> According to the decal set those decals are 2002. I'm hoping that they just replaced the decals with the wrong year because I made an offer on the bike on Saturday based on it being an 06 model and then last night discovered that the 06's had red decals.
> 
> I found this picture of a tuscany with what looks like the same fork. It definitely has the same decals on the top and down tubes. I can't find any info on what year this particular bike is, though. The owner posted some photos on the forum so maybe I can register in the forum and pm him.


I have an '02 Tuscany actually, and it is a fantastic bike.
I've changed decals a couple of years ago to white, my fork is black w/o fade.


----------

